# Recommend a polish- applying by hand



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

Good morning all,

I’d like to potentially start giving a few different polishes a try on my car. I have an 02 VW polo in a colour I can only describe as solid blue. I suppose it’s a midrange blue, it’s a standard colour but I’ve no idea what it’s called. 

Anyway, I currently use AG SRP which is fine. I’m not looking to correct any paintwork to be totally honest, so I don’t want to go too aggressive on the abrasiveness, but something fairly similar to SRP to help remove light swirls. 

I had looked at Koch Chemie P2.02 which looks like it may fit the bill. But are there any others which are worth looking into? Can Koch Chemie be used by hand with good results?

I’m ashamed to say I only have the one polish at the moment, and am interested in using something new, just not sure what! I do not have any kind of machine so it would need to be something I can apply and remove by hand. I’m using megs foam applicators at the moment, removing with farecla finishing cloths. 

I’m on a fairly tight budget so ideally something not too expensive, but any suggestions give me something to look at for now. Thanks in advance. 

Alex.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Polishing by hand, it is very difficult to get any significant paint correction with abrasive polishes. So I would go with something like Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish or Britemax Blackmax.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I used Bilt Hamber cleanser polish on SG's recommendation and it was a really good product. I did a full decontamination and with the polish the paint really looked fantastic and felt so smooth. Very easy to use with good results as long as you don't expect too much in correction I am sure you would be very happy with the results.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Correcting the entire car is very hard and a long lasting work. For best results with little effort I suggest you choose a filler heavy glaze or AIO product.

Ive had satisfying results with AF Tripple and BH cleanser polish.

You can do some correction by hand but the result will be very un-even. Not to mention its very hard work to complete even one side panel let alone the entire car.

However it is possible and good results can be achieved by hand. Here is a test panel where I used Megs Ultimate compound and a tri-foam applicator.









Before









During (polished twice for about 2min on that little spot)









After 









50/50 comparison









You can see the increase of gloss on the right side where I polished








But still...use a filler heavy AIO...it will make your life much easyer :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

I have used Bilt Hamber polish by hand and it's very good. I found it best by hand using the white Farecla hand polishing pad as it has more cut. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

I would suggest AutoGlanz AIO polish. Just did a test panel last weekend and it looks very good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. 

I’m not looking at a lot of correction, if I can adjust slight swirls then great but I’m really looking for something to do a good job before I wax. 

That looks really good that test panel. The megs stuff and BH will be added to the wish list. BH stuff all seems to get really good reviews!


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

I haven't tried too many but I'm happy with Autosmarts Topaz.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i like prima amigo.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I would suggest you could try using the megs compound which will give you a bit more bite, then Autoglym srp which you have already .
I use this aftyer the winter on our 2 white cars and it makes a big difference .


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm quite happy with Af Tripple, gets out small swirl marks and puts a very nice shine on the car, but for more correction I use Menzerna SF3500 with an orange pad, gets out all but the worst of marks.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got decent results from Megs Ultimate Compound , by hand :thumb:


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Alex29 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I'd like to potentially start giving a few different polishes a try on my car. I have an 02 VW polo in a colour I can only describe as solid blue. I suppose it's a midrange blue, it's a standard colour but I've no idea what it's called.


The paint code will be under the boot mat/floor. Perl Blue perhaps.
VW used to use clear over base even with solid colours so hopefully there will be something to work with and it saves whatever applicator is being used clogging up with pigment..
Depending on how badly it is marked I have used Meguiars M101 and M205 by hand and achieved good results. I use both for machine polishing anyway so they are always in use.
Autoglym SRP is still good but like all polishes it must be waxed/sealed for it to last at all but it always gives a very even overall finish especially, I find, on light coloured paint.
One panel at a time and don't move on to the next until you are happy with the one you have just completed. It is worthwhile to keep any compounds/polishes away from trim as they can stain and be difficult to remove.
It takes seconds to mask up once you get the hang of it and saves time and aggravation trying to remove residue later.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Sonax Brilliant Wax 3 mild abrasive cleanser polish.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

BH cleanser polish is outstanding.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

My favourite is still Polish Angel Esclate Lotion. By hand or machine.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

AaronGTi said:


> Sonax Brilliant Wax 3 mild abrasive cleanser polish.


Forgot about this stuff, it's very good, especially as prep for Sonax sealants like PNS.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

steelghost said:


> Forgot about this stuff, it's very good, especially as prep for Sonax sealants like PNS.


Yes I like it its a good product, work well as a base for Brilliant Wax 1 too.


----------



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread rather than create a new one. I just sold my DA as I was too scared to use it. I bought back when I had an Octavia where I was the 3rd owner and the paint was covered in chips I did an OK job restoring it, but I've never wanted to use it on subsequent cars, as they have been leases.

My current lease is a white model 3. White is good for me because it's very hard to see swirls, and given I always wash safely, I'm hoping I won't inflict too many. 

What I would like though, is a good polish I could try just before applying wax, something like the Dodo Juice Lime Prime, but something that will actually help mask light swirls and boost gloss.

Bilt Hamber a good shout to try?


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

I get good results by hand using Autobrite Cherry glaze and/or Auto Finesse Tripple.


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I always use Autoglym SRP but just to try something different I have a bottle of Bilt Hamber Clenser Polish to try that arrived this afternoon. I have their Autofoam and Autowash and they are both great so thought I’d try their polish as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Why were you scared to use the da?. Very easy and hard to get wrong.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

meraredgti said:


> I get good results by hand using Autobrite Cherry glaze and/or Auto Finesse Tripple.


One after the other you mean?


----------



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

Imprezaworks said:


> Why were you scared to use the da?. Very easy and hard to get wrong.


Too much time and effort for the level I want. Don't get me wrong, I'd love a show winning shine and finish, but I'm not entering any competitions. As long as the car doesn't look like it's been attacked by an army of spiders I'm happy; I don't have a showroom and I'm not taking any torches to it. It's also white, so I've a handicap there - white masks many defects, so I can 'get away' with more than had it been black.

As long as I don't inflict heavy swirls (I'm strict with prewashing and 2BM washes) I'm happy and don't have any need for paint correction on a lease that will be going back after 3 years. As long as it's clean and shiny and projected, I'm happy


----------



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

planehazza said:


> Too much time and effort for the level I want. Don't get me wrong, I'd love a show winning shine and finish, but I'm not entering any competitions. As long as the car doesn't look like it's been attacked by an army of spiders I'm happy; I don't have a showroom and I'm not taking any torches to it. It's also white, so I've a handicap there - white masks many defects, so I can 'get away' with more than had it been black.
> 
> As long as I don't inflict heavy swirls (I'm strict with prewashing and 2BM washes) I'm happy and don't have any need for paint correction on a lease that will be going back after 3 years. As long as it's clean and shiny and projected, I'm happy


I might just keep using lime prime lite as I still have a lot left. I can't imagine the likes of BH's cleanser polish to be so much better to warrant binning 2/3 a bottle of lime prime. I know it can't be helped, but man is it annoying when you have a shopping list and every single shop has all but one item, and it's always a different item they're missing. Means I have to pay postage 2 or 3 times


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

CarPro Essence Plus is worth considering I think. It is a very good paint cleaner and glaze in the same way that SRP or BH Cleanser Polish is, but it lays down a Si02 base/protection so is more versatile as all products seem to bond to it well.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

planehazza said:


> Too much time and effort for the level I want. Don't get me wrong, I'd love a show winning shine and finish, but I'm not entering any competitions. As long as the car doesn't look like it's been attacked by an army of spiders I'm happy; I don't have a showroom and I'm not taking any torches to it. It's also white, so I've a handicap there - white masks many defects, so I can 'get away' with more than had it been black.
> 
> As long as I don't inflict heavy swirls (I'm strict with prewashing and 2BM washes) I'm happy and don't have any need for paint correction on a lease that will be going back after 3 years. As long as it's clean and shiny and projected, I'm happy


You could literally one pass the whole car with the DA on speed 5 with fairly high arm speeds and be done faster and do a better job than by hand with SRP. You'd be surprised just how much more work a machine can get done in that little time.

It would also be less effort, and faster.


----------

